# Cigar Affectionado



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

So do you guys like it or not?

Are there other rags you subscribe to?


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I read a couple of others that the B&M give me when they come out..


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

My wife bought me a subscription, so I read it. I would not buy it on my own. I subscribe to the European Cigar Cult Journal!! :tu

Its Aficionado BTW. :tu


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

I'ts good for a couple minutes of reading, nothing I can afford, and I take the cigar reviews with a grain of salt.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I like it, I don't trust their "word" on smokes. It does have some really good articles sometimes though. I liked last months quite a bit, I read all about Richard Branson of Virgin records, that was cool to me. This month has a gift guide for cigar smokers. I haven't read it yet, but I grabbed it yesterday at 7-11.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Afficianado? Not a huge fan, as I don't agree w/ there reviews. I feel they are a bit biased by who they ad. for. I do occasionally like there articles. The most recent one has a good article on Pepin and his thoughts on the industry and the embargo.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

I assume you mean... *Cigar Aficionado*? :tu
"Cigar Affectionado" sounds like a magazine about physically loving a cigar... which I'm not saying there isn't one like that - I just don't know about it. :ss

Just joshing you a bit... I do read CA and Cigar Magazine... and the occasional "Smoke".


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I have a subscription, but I hardly ever read it. They just sit there on the coffee table.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I assume you mean... *Cigar Aficionado*? :tu
> "Cigar Affectionado" sounds like a magazine about physically loving a cigar... which I'm not saying there isn't one like that - I just don't know about it. :ss
> 
> Just joshing you a bit... I do read CA and Cigar Magazine... and the occasional "Smoke".


I've never heard of Cigar magazine. Any good?


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I think a forum such as Club Stogie provides a better venue for cigar lovers to compare notes and find smokes you truly enjoy. The interaction here allows you to find other folks who like some of the same cigars that you like and then suggest others you may have never tried or heard of. I've got a new bevy of favorites based on well thought out trades and bombs from CS members. Blind reviews and interviews with famous people don't add to my enjoyment of cigars. Club Stogie has added 100% to my enjoyment in a few short months.

MCS


----------



## Jason_of_Texas (Jun 20, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> I have a subscription, but I hardly ever read it. They just sit there on the coffee table.


Yours on the coffee table,mine in the "throne room" lol. I get CA once in a while.I agree with the above about them seeming a bit biased,but some of the articles are good.


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

I read my buddies copy when I'm over his house. He always has the last few issues on his coffee table. 

It's amusing, but aimed toward a much more affluent audience than me


----------



## fordkustom (Jun 28, 2007)

ok read usually pretty off when it comes to rateings. Cigar magazine has better articles and is over all a better read IMO.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I think CA rate sticks based off advertisements. They've given some sticks high ratings and they were awful. The sticks had BIG ads in CA though. Something is fishy. :hn


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I think a forum such as Club Stogie provides a better venue for cigar lovers to compare notes and find smokes you truly enjoy. The interaction here allows you to find other folks who like some of the same cigars that you like and then suggest others you may have never tried or heard of. I've got a new bevy of favorites based on well thought out trades and bombs from CS members. Blind reviews and interviews with famous people don't add to my enjoyment of cigars. Club Stogie has added 100% to my enjoyment in a few short months.
> 
> MCS


No sillyness there..:tpd: This is the best place to learn about Cigars, and all cigar related questions and more. Plus its a great place full of great people.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

I subscribed KASR to this magazine and he LOOOVES it. 

~DUCK


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Its great to read in my library LOL


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Not one of omy favorites but they do have that great article on Pepin in the latest issue.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I enjoy it.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Sneaked a copy from the airport where they had 4 or 5 lying around... I like the article on Tom Selleck but it seems like a lot of glossy ads for the most part.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

scrapiron said:


> Sneaked a copy from the airport where they had 4 or 5 lying around... I like the article on Tom Selleck but it seems like a lot of glossy ads for the most part.


:tpd: Not that it's a big deal, but it's pretty poorly laid-out and the writing is barely passable most of the time. It's filled with grammatical errors that no print publication should allow or accept. Minor beefs, sure, but when the journalism is sub-par and the reviews are often suspect, it makes it hard to do much more than glance through it, if that.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I assume you mean... *Cigar Aficionado*? :tu
> "Cigar Affectionado" sounds like a magazine about physically loving a cigar... which I'm not saying there isn't one like that - I just don't know about it. :ss
> 
> Just joshing you a bit... I do read CA and Cigar Magazine... and the occasional "Smoke".


I thought that was a "lewinsky"?


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, I'll read it when I get the chance. No one carries it locally so when I get to the city I try to pick up a copy. Nothing I'd subscribe to though.


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

I only read OP's copies. Too much advertising for things I can't afford.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

I subscribe to it and read it, but I find it to be too much fluff and unrealistic with regards to the "toys" they typically write about. Seems to be a lot of self-promotion of Marvin Shanken and who he is rubbing elbows with each month. Watches, cars, jets, etc., etc., etc., are beyond the realm of most average readers and IMHO, cigar smokers, as well.

I subscribe to Smoke and Cigar Magazines, as well, and find that Cigar is my favorite mag of all, to include the ECCJ.

All in all though, I pretty much enjoy thumbing through all the magazines and learn a bit from each. But, as pointed out....nothing beats the great info found on Club Stogie!


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I think a forum such as Club Stogie provides a better venue for cigar lovers to compare notes and find smokes you truly enjoy. The interaction here allows you to find other folks who like some of the same cigars that you like and then suggest others you may have never tried or heard of. I've got a new bevy of favorites based on well thought out trades and bombs from CS members. Blind reviews and interviews with famous people don't add to my enjoyment of cigars. Club Stogie has added 100% to my enjoyment in a few short months.
> 
> MCS


I agree with MCS 100%.


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

There are so few cigar mags published that I do read it, but its not my favorite. If I need real cigar info I find it here:tu


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

Not a fan of CA.


----------



## walleye (Oct 21, 2006)

Not my favorite. Way too many articles about "toys" I'll never own like my own jet or $100,000 watches. Seems all Marvin does for the past 3-4 editions is go on and on about his golf game and how great he is as a "beginner" and all the great courses he plays. I get tired of seeing Marvin's pasty white legs in golf shorts. Would be good if the entire magazine was like the last 20-pages of pure cigar information.


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

My B&M has it free, so I read it there. But I wouldn't pay for it


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Although it's the magazine i see the most, it's the one i like least. IMO it doesn't have enough cigar related articles. I think it has too much BS in it to make the mag thicker. :2


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

The title of this thread is so perverse.

:tu


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

I enjoy reading the Cigar Insider which is a subsidiary of CA. The actual reviews and annual top 25 cigars are a friggin' joke though. I have no idea how they choose these every year. They include Cuban cigars but the majority are NCs some of which don't deserve to be in the top 100 (boutique cigars). IMO its who spends the most money with them in advertising which allows their ticket into the top 25.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

When I first got into cigars a couple three months ago I bought a few issues but quickly got annoyed with all the crap OTHER than cigar info. You would think with the title of the magazine what it is it would focus more attention on...oh I don't know...cigars maybe.

I mean come on I don't read Playboy to learn how to rebuild a engine...I read for the articles...I SWEAR! :r


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

I read it and like it...

A lot of complaints about how it isn't "cigar" enough...and I guess if you look to the magazine only for that, I can see the point...

But I read Esquire and there is nothing in there about becoming a Knight...

I read Poplular Mechanics, and the mechanics are minimal, and the topics are more innovative then popular...

I read Time, and that's full of news...there is very little about the continuing measure of past, present, and future...

I read Sports Illustrated, but it has articles, too, not just illustrations...

I read Maxim, and I would argue there isn't a single 'truth' in that rag...

I read Entertainment Weekly, but I only read it monthly and don't find it entertaining...

I guess my point is if you take it for what it is, Cigar Aficianado is a pretty interesting magazine...if you look for the end-all on cigars, you're certain to be disappointed...

just my :2

happy smoking....

jag


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

DBall said:


> The title of this thread is so perverse.
> 
> :tu


Umm...yes, doctor? Do you have anything to quell my cigar affectionado disorder?

MCS


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

I enjoy looking at things I can't afford.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Darrell said:


> I've never heard of Cigar magazine. Any good?


Hey Darrell,
CIGAR MAGAZINE is printd by the folks at JRs. Its not bad... a little bit of propoganda :r by Lew Rothman and company, but much more about cigars than CA... and aimed at a more moderate income crowd. I like it pretty well. Here is a link:
http://www.cigar-magazine.com/


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

DBall said:


> The title of this thread is so perverse.
> 
> :tu


Yeah, sorry for the incorrect title, but it looks like it got everyones attention.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

I got a subscription somehow (one of you guys?) so I read it and enjoy it for the most part. I would not pay for a subscription however. It's fun to look at so I voted "yes" on the poll. I agree that the articles about $1000 gifts and custom jets are not really for me. If they had an article about keeping your 1994 4Runner on the road for 100,000 MORE miles beyond the 160,000 it already has I would like it!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Some of the articles are interesting and it sure has pretty pictures!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

jagmqt said:


> I read it and like it...
> 
> A lot of complaints about how it isn't "cigar" enough...and I guess if you look to the magazine only for that, I can see the point...
> 
> I guess my point is if you take it for what it is, Cigar Aficianado is a pretty interesting magazine...if you look for the end-all on cigars, you're certain to be disappointed...


I agree with this. I'm a new cigar smoker, ratings mean nothing to me (in fact I skip that section entirely). I don't have the experience yet to know one smoke from another, and I've read Wine Spectator enough to know the publications tend to be biased. If I want an opinion, I'll come here, you guys are great!

I DO enjoy the interviews from the various manufacturers, it helps me learn a bit about the industry and the people behind it than I would know otherwise. I like to get to know the local winemakers when I'm in their shop, but that's a bit harder for cigars . I also enjoy the articles about high-end watches, cars, poker, football, etc. Typically the only articles I don't read are the golf articles, I've got no interest in that game. Just because I can't afford a Porsche doesn't mean I can't look at one. I read a few car mags too, I'll never drive a Bentley Continental, but I sure do like to read about them.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I subscribe.

Do I likey ?? Not all the time. But I read it.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

i like the pretty pics of the cigars. i can really do without reading about marvin's latest golf outing and just how bitchin' the latest aston martin is...

i stopped buying about a year ago.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Cigar Afractionado,,,let's see,,,I don't make $500,000 a year to support the items it would like you to purchase,,,,I don't trust their ratings,,,,they cater to a different type of person,,,those metro sexuals who look like they do other things with their cigars rather than smoke them,,guess it's how you look at it,,,,maybe when they come down to earth like they used to be when they first came out with their magazine,,,but I'm not holding my stank cigar breath!!!
:ss


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hey Darrell,
> CIGAR MAGAZINE is printd by the folks at JRs. Its not bad... a little bit of propoganda :r by Lew Rothman and company, but much more about cigars than CA... and aimed at a more moderate income crowd. I like it pretty well. Here is a link:
> http://www.cigar-magazine.com/


I agree, Cigar Magazine is far more focused on cigars rather than all the other stuff that CA tends to cover. I just took a subscription to Cigar Magazine. They use the readers to do cigar evaluations, which I tend to prefer just like I rather see what other members of CS think about particular smokes rather than a panel of CA's "experts".

Rick


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Any magazine that promotes cigar smoking is worth supporting.


----------

